# Split/Second Velocity



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone else got it? Picked it up yesterday and imo it's brilliant. Always been a massive Burnout fan, although Paradise felt a bit of a let down after the likes of Takedown and Revenge, imo this picks it up far better, and with a new and interesting twist! Worth a buy if you like your driving games.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i picked this up yesterday and i like it the drifting is easy on it though but the course's are good


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Played this at my friends last week and think its fantastic.

Its brilliant for multiplayer with mates as it really gets the banter going, especially when you go for the fully charged detonations.

On Xbox live it was great fun as well.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Been playing it a while now and for an update, superb!

Love some of the major expolsions, like bringing an entire cooling tower down on the track and changing the routes.

Keeps me well entertained


----------

